# My application for citizenship



## Overandout

So I've been umming and ahhing about this for a while now, having now fulfilled the conditions required to apply, but not really having had the need / incentive to go ahead.

But the UK's prime minister has now made a bigger idiot of himself and all British citizens than any British drunkard has ever managed on a stag night out in Benidorm, and I have decided that I really do now want to be legally Spanish.

I hope this thread serves two purposes:

1) To get help / advice from people who have already done it, or are ahead of me in the process.
2) To help anyone who wants to do the same afterwards.

My intention is to update this thread as I go along until I get the passport (could be a long one this!). I will try to use English translations of documents and processes where possible, but might copy & paste or link to Spanish sources.

So, to get the ball rolling:

According to the ministry of justice (https://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Sat...-gestiones-personales/nacionalidad-residencia), I will be applying for Nationality by residency.

In my case I will not need to show 10 years continuous residency because I am married to a Spaniard...

Background info required: My wife is now a Spaniard, but she wasn't when I married her. She was born in the UK and is British. We married in Spain in 2007, both of us being British. A few years ago she applied for Spanish nationality through family rights and was granted it without any problem. So I have now been married to her for 13 years but about a year and a half with her as a Spanish citizen. I called the ministry of justice and they confirmed (verbally) that I would have to wait until she had her DNI one year before I could apply, but after that year I would be OK.

So, my application will be by residency of over 1 year married to a Spaniard.

The documents I will need therefore are:

1. *Modelo de solicitud normalizado* En caso de presentación en sede electrónica se sustituirá por el formulario on-line
Application form, available online. Just have to find a link to that.

2. *Tarjeta de Identidad de extranjero.* Tarjeta de Familiar de ciudadano de la Unión Europea o Certificado del Registro Central de Extranjeros o del Registro de ciudadano de la Unión.
Green Cert. No problem as I have it up to date with correct address.

3. *Pasaporte* completo y en vigor del país de origen.
Passport, OK, valid for another 6 years.

4. *Certificación de nacimiento* del interesado, debidamente traducido y legalizado.
Birth Cert. Will have to get this from the UK. I recall that we can now ask for them to be issued in Spanish right? Anyone know how long these are deemed to be valid for? 

5. *Certificado de antecedentes penales de su país de origen*, traducido y legalizado, de acuerdo con los Convenios internacionales existentes o certificado consular de conducta expedido sobre la base de consulta a las autoridades competentes del país de origen
Criminal records from UK. No idea how to get this. I assume it is only available in English and I will have to pay a certified translator to put it into Spanish. Again no idea on how long it is valid for once issued.

6. *Certificado de matrimonio* si el solicitante está casado.
Marriage Cert. At least we have this in Spanish!

7. *Justificante del pago de la tasa*
Payment receipt!

8. *Certificado de antecedentes penales del Registro Central de penados.* Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud
Spanish criminal records cert. I assume from ministry of justice, again, no idea how long the validity will be after issue.

9. *Certificado de empadronamiento.* Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud
Padrón, no problem as I am correctly registered. No cert needed.

10. *Diplomas del Instituto Cervantes *de la prueba de conocimientos constitucionales y socioculturales (CCSE) y la prueba de conocimiento del idioma español (DELE). Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud. En el caso de personas nacionales de un país en el que el castellano sea lengua oficial, exentas de la realización del examen DELE conforme al Reglamento de nacionalidad por residencia, pasaporte en vigor o certificado de nacionalidad que acredite la exención. Asimismo, se podrá acreditar el conocimiento de la lengua española mediante la aportación de los certificados oficiales de las enseñanzas de español como lengua extranjera, los certificados de Aptitud y las Certificaciones Académicas de Ciclo elemental, expedidos por el Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte, Consejerías competentes de las CC.AA, o Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas, conforme a la legislación vigente.
The famous tests! I assume this is where I need to start as they are valid for 4 years?

Also I need (due to the way I am applying):

Certificación literal de nacimiento del cónyuge español, expedido por Registro civil español. 
This is where it gets tricky. my wife's birth certificate issued by the Spanish registry? But she was born in England! I guess that they will accept a Spanish language UK birth certificate.... or at least I hope they will!

Certificación literal de matrimonio expedido por Registro civil español.
Marriage cert in Spanish. This is no problem in principle, but it shows two British citizens getting married... I suppose they will require some evidence of the granting of Spanish citizenship to my wife to get round this issue.

Certificado de Convivencia o Empadronamiento conjunto con el cónyuge.
Padrón of the both of us at the same address, no problem with that.

One of the major problems that I can foresee is that in many documents my wife will be identified by her NIE which she used before becoming Spanish. I hope that there will be a way of evidencing that she with her DNI is the same person. After all if the ministry of justice don't know or can't prove that, who can!

So, if I am correct, step one is to take the Cervantes exams right?

Wish me luck!


----------



## Alcalaina

Good luck! My husband is doing it too, but so far he's just done the DELE and learned all the answers for the CCSE. 

If whoever posted the details for getting birth certs etc in Spanish could repost it here that would be great.


----------



## Overandout

Alcalaina said:


> Good luck! My husband is doing it too, but so far he's just done the DELE and learned all the answers for the CCSE.
> 
> If whoever posted the details for getting birth certs etc in Spanish could repost it here that would be great.


Thanks,

So Alcalaino(?) arrived at the same conclusion as me then? DELE and CCSE through Cervantes before anything else?


----------



## Alcalaina

Overandout said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So Alcalaino(?) arrived at the same conclusion as me then? DELE and CCSE through Cervantes before anything else?


Yes - he's a bit strange, he quite likes sitting exams!


----------



## davexf

Hola 

There may be some information in this link 

www.chifra.org - Legal Issues 

Davexf


----------



## timwip

Although I can apply for Spanish citizenship now, I will let my fellow United States citizens vote in November whether I become a Spanish citizen.


----------



## kaipa

What is the level required on the DELE?


----------



## Alcalaina

kaipa said:


> What is the level required on the DELE?


It's A2.


----------



## Overandout

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> There may be some information in this link
> 
> www.chifra.org - Legal Issues
> 
> Davexf


Looked at that... I'm a bit concerned that this guy speaks of documents and evidence not mentioned by the Ministerio de Justicia website... it seems this process he completed 7 years ago, so perhaps a little outdated?

I'm not saying it's not a good resource, but it will be interesting to compare my experience with his.


----------



## Catalunya22

Alcalaina said:


> Good luck! My husband is doing it too, but so far he's just done the DELE and learned all the answers for the CCSE.
> 
> If whoever posted the details for getting birth certs etc in Spanish could repost it here that would be great.


It is called a Multilingual Standard Form and costs 22 pounds.
Useful to have,as it saves a lot on translation fees.
They do birth and marriage certificates. Cost is 22 pounds.
You specify what language you want...You get a standard birth/marriage certificate and a translated version too. It is a Euro wide initiative so people can get them in different languages. Whether the UK will continue with it after the end of this year I don´t know.

Follow this link to order them......

https://www.gov.uk/order-copy-birth-death-marriage-certificate


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Catalunya22 said:


> It is called a Multilingual Standard Form and costs 22 pounds.
> Useful to have,as it saves a lot on translation fees.
> They do birth and marriage certificates. Cost is 22 pounds.
> You specify what language you want...You get a standard birth/marriage certificate and a translated version too. It is a Euro wide initiative so people can get them in different languages. Whether the UK will continue with it after the end of this year I don´t know.
> 
> Follow this link to order them......
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/order-copy-birth-death-marriage-certificate


 But do you get an apostille?
Do you need an apostille?


----------



## Chopera

If you need an apostille there's an office in Colon, behind the criminal courts, and they'll stamp it for you on the spot. It was dead easy when I went there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Chopera said:


> If you need an apostille there's an office in Colon, behind the criminal courts, and they'll stamp it for you on the spot. It was dead easy when I went there a couple of years ago.


I'm lucky as there is a "traductor jurado" in the family! I was thinking more of the cost than if it was easy or difficult as I think the apostille is expensive, isn't it? And also just to know if it's needed on these documents or not. I got it done last year and seem to remember an apostille was needed...


----------



## ShornW

Hi all, this is all very interesting as I have recently made the decision to move to Spain but have to go through the entire process of applying for citizenship, but want to get the ball rolling before the end of the year when the criterion change. I am currently still in the UK so any advice on how this could be simplified (as much as is possible beurocracy-wise) would be very gratefully received. I would look to rent for a year then buy. What is my best course of action? (I'm also conscious that there may be another lockdown and borders be closed)


----------



## Overandout

Chopera said:


> If you need an apostille there's an office in Colon, behind the criminal courts, and they'll stamp it for you on the spot. It was dead easy when I went there a couple of years ago.


The apostille is a way of internationally validating a notarisation.

The list of documents I copied from the Ministerio website says that the birth certificate from the country of origin needs to be "duly legalised"...

So according to logic:

If you can submit an original birth certificate (i.e. not a copy) issued by the British registrar, then it does not need to be notarised as it is an original document.
Also, if it is already in the language it needs to be in (i.e. no 3rd party translation) then no authentication of the translation should be needed either...

My "logic" therefore tells me that I should be able to use the Spanish language issued birth Cert from the UK with no further processes.

My experience tells me however that the Spanish funcionario who inspects it will be taken aback by the lack of multiple unintelligible signatures, official numbered stamps and stickers and the generally "cheap" aspect that the British document will surely have.


----------



## Overandout

ShornW said:


> Hi all, this is all very interesting as I have recently made the decision to move to Spain but have to go through the entire process of applying for citizenship, but want to get the ball rolling before the end of the year when the criterion change. I am currently still in the UK so any advice on how this could be simplified (as much as is possible beurocracy-wise) would be very gratefully received. I would look to rent for a year then buy. What is my best course of action? (I'm also conscious that there may be another lockdown and borders be closed)


This thread is about obtaining Spanish nationality. You do not need to do this just to live here.

I suggest you start your own thread about how to obtain "residency", i.e. register as an EU citizen resident in Spain (of which there are already many hundreds of threads).


----------



## ShornW

Thank you


----------



## Alcalaina

Here's the app for the CCSE test/quiz, so we've got all the info on one thread.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.institutocervantes.pruebaccse


----------



## Chopera

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm lucky as there is a "traductor jurado" in the family! I was thinking more of the cost than if it was easy or difficult as I think the apostille is expensive, isn't it? And also just to know if it's needed on these documents or not. I got it done last year and seem to remember an apostille was needed...


I can't remember how much it was, but I don't remember it being particularly expensive.
I actually used it for translatig my kids' Spanish birth certificates to English. There is no equivalent to sworn translations in the UK, so I got the apostille to make their UK passport applications look more "official". As the OP is translating to Spanish then I think the stamp from a traductor jurado is sufficient.


----------



## Brangus

Overandout said:


> Also I need (due to the way I am applying):
> 
> Certificación literal de nacimiento del cónyuge español, expedido por Registro civil español.
> This is where it gets tricky. my wife's birth certificate issued by the Spanish registry? But she was born in England! I guess that they will accept a Spanish language UK birth certificate.... or at least I hope they will!
> 
> Certificación literal de matrimonio expedido por Registro civil español.
> Marriage cert in Spanish. This is no problem in principle, but it shows two British citizens getting married... I suppose they will require some evidence of the granting of Spanish citizenship to my wife to get round this issue.


Strange as it sounds, because your wife is now a Spanish citizen, your local Registro civil should be able to provide you with your wife's "new" Spanish birth and marriage certificates on request. It should be -- dare I say it? -- easy.

My spouse became a Spanish citizen a few years ago and claims to also have electronic versions of these documents. Maybe check with your wife? She should have also received the "libro de familia."


----------



## Catalunya22

Pesky Wesky said:


> But do you get an apostille?
> Do you need an apostille?


I can´t see an Apostille on it but you shouldn´t need one.
The official Spanish translation should suffice.
This is what the service was designed for.


----------



## Hepa

All sounds very complicated, I often wonder if we live in the same country, seems so different here.

We visited the Court House, within walking distance, the man there gave us a form with all the instructions thereon. Criminal records check, birth and marriage certificates authenticated, copied and all sent by email to Barcelona for translation.

Returned to the Court House, passports copied, he told us to return the next day with our witnesses at 10 a.m. We arrived the following day, our witnesses had been and gone. We had to sign reams of paperwork. The man gave us a big grin, and told us we would be contacted.

The delegation contacted me some years later, we don't have Policia National here, they fly in on a Tuesday. They took my finger prints and photograph, I retuned the following week paid 10 € surrendered my residency papers and was given my DNI card.

Boss Lady got hers six months later.

All different now, applicants need to travel to a different island to take the exam.

I believe we were the first English nationals to apply for nationality on this island, the vast majority of applicants are from the former colonies in the Americas and Africa.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> All sounds very complicated, I often wonder if we live in the same country, seems so different here.
> 
> We visited the Court House, within walking distance, the man there gave us a form with all the instructions thereon. Criminal records check, birth and marriage certificates authenticated, copied and all sent by email to Barcelona for translation.
> 
> Returned to the Court House, passports copied, he told us to return the next day with our witnesses at 10 a.m. We arrived the following day, our witnesses had been and gone. We had to sign reams of paperwork. The man gave us a big grin, and told us we would be contacted.
> 
> The delegation contacted me some years later, we don't have Policia National here, they fly in on a Tuesday. They took my finger prints and photograph, I retuned the following week paid 10 € surrendered my residency papers and was given my DNI card.
> 
> Boss Lady got hers six months later.
> 
> All different now, applicants need to travel to a different island to take the exam.
> 
> I believe we were the first English nationals to apply for nationality on this island, the vast majority of applicants are from the former colonies in the Americas and Africa.


It's not so much where you live as that you got yours a few years ago, that's the difference


----------



## davexf

Overandout said:


> it seems this process he completed 7 years ago, so perhaps a little outdated?
> 
> .


Hola 

It is dated November 2019 - did you misread it?

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica

Overandout said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So Alcalaino(?) arrived at the same conclusion as me then? DELE and CCSE through Cervantes before anything else?


Definitely do the exams first. Every other bit of paper is 3 month time sensitive.


----------



## Overandout

Brangus said:


> Strange as it sounds, because your wife is now a Spanish citizen, your local Registro civil should be able to provide you with your wife's "new" Spanish birth and marriage certificates on request. It should be -- dare I say it? -- easy.
> 
> My spouse became a Spanish citizen a few years ago and claims to also have electronic versions of these documents. Maybe check with your wife? She should have also received the "libro de familia."


Interesting!

On the birth certificate I can see why that might be the case, I will have to check with her.

But you comment on the Libro de Familia confuses me. We have had our Libro de Familia since we were married in 2007, and our kids births are registered in it, why would we need a new one? 
I suppose we should get it updated to show her DNI, but I don't think that is necessary for my Citizenship application, unless I've missed something?


----------



## Overandout

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> It is dated November 2019 - did you misread it?
> 
> Davexf


Maybe I did ... I was sure I hade read 2013 in Richard's original account, but this is re-written in 2019 without saying exactly when the application was made.

It does seem strange that he had to provide proof of financial status, work contract, SS records as this is not mentioned on the Ministry website. This also lead me to believe that this might be out of date, but maybe I shouldn't be surprised if they ask for more documents and information than that which is officially listed!


----------



## Brangus

Overandout said:


> Interesting!
> 
> On the birth certificate I can see why that might be the case, I will have to check with her.
> 
> But you comment on the Libro de Familia confuses me. We have had our Libro de Familia since we were married in 2007, and our kids births are registered in it, why would we need a new one?
> I suppose we should get it updated to show her DNI, but I don't think that is necessary for my Citizenship application, unless I've missed something?


Sorry, I didn't realize that they issue the Libro de Familia to foreigners. In our case, we were married a long time ago in the U.S. and had a child there years before it even occurred to us to move to Spain. When OH became a Spanish citizen, our long-ago marriage was registered in Spain and we received a Libro de Familia. It was one of many new documents on taking Spanish citizenship.

A side note: OH was told our child could not be listed, apparently due to being born overseas and a foreigner, so the "family book" indicates we are childless.


----------



## mrypg9

I took the exams in February, passed them, sent my passprt, birth certificate, NIE copies, Spanish and UK criminal record check certiificates plus proof of exam passes to wherever these things go through a abogado friend, received notification about a month ago that my documentation was in order and had been acceptd and that I would within three months receive details of what would happen next. I don’t know what that entails, swearing some kind of loyalty oath, I think.
I’ve no idea whether translations were needed, my lawyer friend asked for €400 which included all costs including the exams plus £55 for the UK criminal record check.

I’m not really sure why I decided to do this as it seems certain our ‘free’ health care will continue, whatever happens after 31/12/2020, I suppose the only advantage for me is that I’ll be able to have more rights to participate in elections.


----------



## Overandout

Brangus said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize that they issue the Libro de Familia to foreigners. In our case, we were married a long time ago in the U.S. and had a child there years before it even occurred to us to move to Spain. When OH became a Spanish citizen, our long-ago marriage was registered in Spain and we received a Libro de Familia. It was one of many new documents on taking Spanish citizenship.
> 
> A side note: OH was told our child could not be listed, apparently due to being born overseas and a foreigner, so the "family book" indicates we are childless.


Ah! sorry I totally misunderstood you! I thought you meant it would need to be replaced!

But yes, the family book is issued to anyone in Spain if the either get married or have a child regardless of their nationality.


----------



## Overandout

mrypg9 said:


> I took the exams in February, passed them, sent my passprt, birth certificate, NIE copies, Spanish and UK criminal record check certiificates plus proof of exam passes to wherever these things go through a abogado friend, received notification about a month ago that my documentation was in order and had been acceptd and that I would within three months receive details of what would happen next. I don’t know what that entails, swearing some kind of loyalty oath, I think.
> I’ve no idea whether translations were needed, my lawyer friend asked for €400 which included all costs including the exams plus £55 for the UK criminal record check.
> 
> I’m not really sure why I decided to do this as it seems certain our ‘free’ health care will continue, whatever happens after 31/12/2020, I suppose the only advantage for me is that I’ll be able to have more rights to participate in elections.


I thought I had read that you were in the process! 

Glad to hear that it went well. I think the 400€ all in was probably "mates rates" as I calculated it at somewhere close to that amount just doing it on my own....


----------



## Ifn

Hi Over and Out. I’m going through a slightly different process, since my father was born in Spain. However, there was a glitch since when I was born my father had become a US citizen. Long story short, I have used a lawyer. And completed step one this week which involved handing a piece of paper to someone at the Ministerio de Justicia, and signing my name. Now I wait for the appointment to meet the judge. 
It might help to have a consultation with a lawyer. Mine has been great! He mentioned getting a Spanish birth certificate so your wife should definitely look into that. I believe he told me this was a police station thing as was getting the DNI and the passport.
And as someone else mentioned, all, or most of the papers must be dated 3 months prior to....(not sure)....submitting them?


----------



## ewany200

Hello! im very interested in how it goes for you! Im also eligble and due to brexit, am in a situation where i will be forced to get citizenship.

I have a question regarding this topic (maybe you could ask you wife who already went through it):

Will we be able to keep our british nationality?

If you ask spain (and even alot of lawyers in my experience) they will simply say "no, spain doesnt recognize dual nationality" and that you must renounce your british citizenship. 

While true, its not REALLY true. From what i have gathered by other expats in different forums, the "renouncment" of citizenship amounts to making a signed declaration that you renounce your british citizenship. The thing is that apparently this has 0 ACTUAL effect on your citizenship, atleast from the UKs point of view, especially since the UK recognizes dual nationality. The only way to actually renounce your citizenship would be applying for it via the uk.gov website and paying the fee. 

So ideally you would be in a situation where spain only recognizes you as spanish, but the UK recognizes you as a dual national. Problem is i dont have any first hand experience with this, and before i apply i really need to know if this is the case in 2020, as losing my british citizenship is not an option for me.

If anyone knows about this topic please help


----------



## Catalunya22

ewany200 said:


> Hello! im very interested in how it goes for you! Im also eligble and due to brexit, am in a situation where i will be forced to get citizenship.
> 
> I have a question regarding this topic (maybe you could ask you wife who already went through it):
> 
> Will we be able to keep our british nationality?
> 
> If you ask spain (and even alot of lawyers in my experience) they will simply say "no, spain doesnt recognize dual nationality" and that you must renounce your british citizenship.
> 
> While true, its not REALLY true. From what i have gathered by other expats in different forums, the "renouncment" of citizenship amounts to making a signed declaration that you renounce your british citizenship. The thing is that apparently this has 0 ACTUAL effect on your citizenship, atleast from the UKs point of view, especially since the UK recognizes dual nationality. The only way to actually renounce your citizenship would be applying for it via the uk.gov website and paying the fee.
> 
> So ideally you would be in a situation where spain only recognizes you as spanish, but the UK recognizes you as a dual national. Problem is i dont have any first hand experience with this, and before i apply i really need to know if this is the case in 2020, as losing my british citizenship is not an option for me.
> 
> If anyone knows about this topic please help



You are correct.


----------



## Overandout

ewany200 said:


> Hello! im very interested in how it goes for you! Im also eligble and due to brexit, am in a situation where i will be forced to get citizenship.
> 
> I have a question regarding this topic (maybe you could ask you wife who already went through it):
> 
> Will we be able to keep our british nationality?
> 
> If you ask spain (and even alot of lawyers in my experience) they will simply say "no, spain doesnt recognize dual nationality" and that you must renounce your british citizenship.
> 
> While true, its not REALLY true. From what i have gathered by other expats in different forums, the "renouncment" of citizenship amounts to making a signed declaration that you renounce your british citizenship. The thing is that apparently this has 0 ACTUAL effect on your citizenship, atleast from the UKs point of view, especially since the UK recognizes dual nationality. The only way to actually renounce your citizenship would be applying for it via the uk.gov website and paying the fee.
> 
> So ideally you would be in a situation where spain only recognizes you as spanish, but the UK recognizes you as a dual national. Problem is i dont have any first hand experience with this, and before i apply i really need to know if this is the case in 2020, as losing my british citizenship is not an option for me.
> 
> If anyone knows about this topic please help


My wife is not a very "contractual" person and she is not sure if she signed anything to that effect, but certainly she was asked in the "juramento" process if she renounced her UK citizenship and she answered "yes".

I understand that some people may feel uncomfortable about that declaration when they actually have no intention of formally renouncing. But nowhere is it written by what means you have to renounce your original nationality, nor by when.... 

I understand that this is the same for all people gaining Spanish citizenship of Spain when they are nationals of countries with whom Spain does not recognise dual citizenship.

Spain has no ability or right to check if you have formally renounced your British citizenship.

You will just have to make careful use of your British passport when travelling because if you have Spanish citizenship, your UK passport is officially worthless in Spain.


----------



## Catalunya22

I am married to a Spaniard and intend to take up Spanish citizenship when my language skills are a bit better.
I have no intention of renouncing my British citizenship though....but of course I will tell the Spanish authorities that I have.
The cannot and DO NOT check.


----------



## Turtles

I also qualify, but I'm wondering if there are any drawbacks to being a Spanish citizen, apart from being called up for polling station duty. (Yes, I know we should all embrace our civic duties etc. etc.).


----------



## Catalunya22

Overandout said:


> My wife is not a very "contractual" person and she is not sure if she signed anything to that effect, but certainly she was asked in the "juramento" process if she renounced her UK citizenship and she answered "yes".
> 
> I understand that some people may feel uncomfortable about that declaration when they actually have no intention of formally renouncing. But nowhere is it written by what means you have to renounce your original nationality, nor by when....
> 
> I understand that this is the same for all people gaining Spanish citizenship of Spain when they are nationals of countries with whom Spain does not recognise dual citizenship.
> 
> Spain has no ability or right to check if you have formally renounced your British citizenship.
> 
> You will just have to make careful use of your British passport when travelling because if you have Spanish citizenship, your UK passport is officially worthless in Spain.



Rest assured, the Spanish will not check. Of course you have to tell them that you renounce your British citizenship, but that is just a formality. Once you have a Spanish passport just use whatever is appropriate at the time...your Spanish passport or your British one.


----------



## ewany200

Overandout said:


> My wife is not a very "contractual" person and she is not sure if she signed anything to that effect, but certainly she was asked in the "juramento" process if she renounced her UK citizenship and she answered "yes".
> 
> I understand that some people may feel uncomfortable about that declaration when they actually have no intention of formally renouncing. But nowhere is it written by what means you have to renounce your original nationality, nor by when....
> 
> I understand that this is the same for all people gaining Spanish citizenship of Spain when they are nationals of countries with whom Spain does not recognise dual citizenship.
> 
> Spain has no ability or right to check if you have formally renounced your British citizenship.
> 
> You will just have to make careful use of your British passport when travelling because if you have Spanish citizenship, your UK passport is officially worthless in Spain.



So what passport does your wife use when visiting the UK? Now you could easily get in with a spanish passport, however postbrexit it will probably be easier to use a UK passport to go home, but when reentering spain i imagine you will not be able to use your UK passport correct?

so would you bring both passports?


----------



## ewany200

Catalunya22 said:


> Rest assured, the Spanish will not check. Of course you have to tell them that you renounce your British citizenship, but that is just a formality. Once you have a Spanish passport just use whatever is appropriate at the time...your Spanish passport or your British one.


The best source i have found confirming this to be true is the following: see minute 52:30

/BritsInSpain/videos/3207793459277696

just add facebookdotcom to the start of the link

(if you cant see the link try quoting the message, should appear) 


I have also gathered that if you do not use your spanish passport for 3+ years you lose your spanish citizenship. This leaves open alot of questions such as what if you use that passport to emigrate to france/germany/switzerland etc? 

You would effectively cease to live in spain, but you would still be using/dependant on the spanish passport. How would spain check?

surely the spanish passport should give you full EU rights also?


----------



## Joppa

ewany200 said:


> I have also gathered that if you do not use your spanish passport for 3+ years you lose your spanish citizenship. This leaves open alot of questions such as what if you use that passport to emigrate to france/germany/switzerland etc?
> 
> You would effectively cease to live in spain, but you would still be using/dependant on the spanish passport. How would spain check?
> 
> surely the spanish passport should give you full EU rights also?


We are talking here about naturalised Spanish citizens, not those who are Spanish from birth. Citizenship is a sovereign matter and each EU state can decide how they deal with own citizenship. It's against international law to cancel citizenship if it renders a person stateless (though this didn't stop former Soviet Union and satellite states to expel dissidents and cancel passports). Should Spain decide to rescind passport from nationalised citizens, they need to ensure they still have another nationality to fall back on or can regain it.


----------



## 95995

ewany200 said:


> So what passport does your wife use when visiting the UK? Now you could easily get in with a spanish passport, however postbrexit it will probably be easier to use a UK passport to go home, but when reentering spain i imagine you will not be able to use your UK passport correct?
> 
> so would you bring both passports?


When you have dual nationality, you enter each country with the passport of that country.


----------



## Overandout

Just a quick update on this.

I have decided to wait to book my Spanish language exam until the Covid has settled down a bit.

But in the meantime, we have decided to take the "easier" task of getting our children's Spanish nationality first.

This will involve my wife obtaining some of the same documents that I will also need, like her "Spanish" birth certificate (which she didn't know she could get!)


----------



## Nn53470

mrypg9 said:


> I took the exams in February, passed them, sent my passprt, birth certificate, NIE copies, Spanish and UK criminal record check certiificates plus proof of exam passes to wherever these things go through a abogado friend, received notification about a month ago that my documentation was in order and had been acceptd and that I would within three months receive details of what would happen next. I don’t know what that entails, swearing some kind of loyalty oath, I think.
> I’ve no idea whether translations were needed, my lawyer friend asked for €400 which included all costs including the exams plus £55 for the UK criminal record check.
> 
> I’m not really sure why I decided to do this as it seems certain our ‘free’ health care will continue, whatever happens after 31/12/2020, I suppose the only advantage for me is that I’ll be able to have more rights to participate in elections.


So did it take roughly 9 months total (February to November) from you turning in completed documentation to receiving notification that everything had been received? 

I have just left my lawyers and they mentioned they have a year to contact me... seems so long! I am curious what month/year they are currently reviewing!


----------



## Ifn

timwip said:


> Although I can apply for Spanish citizenship now, I will let my fellow United States citizens vote in November whether I become a Spanish citizen.


You’ll still be an American citizen after you become a Spanish citizen.


----------



## Ifn

Overandout said:


> So I've been umming and ahhing about this for a while now, having now fulfilled the conditions required to apply, but not really having had the need / incentive to go ahead.
> 
> But the UK's prime minister has now made a bigger idiot of himself and all British citizens than any British drunkard has ever managed on a stag night out in Benidorm, and I have decided that I really do now want to be legally Spanish.
> 
> I hope this thread serves two purposes:
> 
> 1) To get help / advice from people who have already done it, or are ahead of me in the process.
> 2) To help anyone who wants to do the same afterwards.
> 
> My intention is to update this thread as I go along until I get the passport (could be a long one this!). I will try to use English translations of documents and processes where possible, but might copy & paste or link to Spanish sources.
> 
> So, to get the ball rolling:
> 
> According to the ministry of justice (https://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Sat...-gestiones-personales/nacionalidad-residencia), I will be applying for Nationality by residency.
> 
> In my case I will not need to show 10 years continuous residency because I am married to a Spaniard...
> 
> Background info required: My wife is now a Spaniard, but she wasn't when I married her. She was born in the UK and is British. We married in Spain in 2007, both of us being British. A few years ago she applied for Spanish nationality through family rights and was granted it without any problem. So I have now been married to her for 13 years but about a year and a half with her as a Spanish citizen. I called the ministry of justice and they confirmed (verbally) that I would have to wait until she had her DNI one year before I could apply, but after that year I would be OK.
> 
> So, my application will be by residency of over 1 year married to a Spaniard.
> 
> The documents I will need therefore are:
> 
> 1. *Modelo de solicitud normalizado* En caso de presentación en sede electrónica se sustituirá por el formulario on-line
> Application form, available online. Just have to find a link to that.
> 
> 2. *Tarjeta de Identidad de extranjero.* Tarjeta de Familiar de ciudadano de la Unión Europea o Certificado del Registro Central de Extranjeros o del Registro de ciudadano de la Unión.
> Green Cert. No problem as I have it up to date with correct address.
> 
> 3. *Pasaporte* completo y en vigor del país de origen.
> Passport, OK, valid for another 6 years.
> 
> 4. *Certificación de nacimiento* del interesado, debidamente traducido y legalizado.
> Birth Cert. Will have to get this from the UK. I recall that we can now ask for them to be issued in Spanish right? Anyone know how long these are deemed to be valid for?
> 
> 5. *Certificado de antecedentes penales de su país de origen*, traducido y legalizado, de acuerdo con los Convenios internacionales existentes o certificado consular de conducta expedido sobre la base de consulta a las autoridades competentes del país de origen
> Criminal records from UK. No idea how to get this. I assume it is only available in English and I will have to pay a certified translator to put it into Spanish. Again no idea on how long it is valid for once issued.
> 
> 6. *Certificado de matrimonio* si el solicitante está casado.
> Marriage Cert. At least we have this in Spanish!
> 
> 7. *Justificante del pago de la tasa*
> Payment receipt!
> 
> 8. *Certificado de antecedentes penales del Registro Central de penados.* Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud
> Spanish criminal records cert. I assume from ministry of justice, again, no idea how long the validity will be after issue.
> 
> 9. *Certificado de empadronamiento.* Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud
> Padrón, no problem as I am correctly registered. No cert needed.
> 
> 10. *Diplomas del Instituto Cervantes *de la prueba de conocimientos constitucionales y socioculturales (CCSE) y la prueba de conocimiento del idioma español (DELE). Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud. En el caso de personas nacionales de un país en el que el castellano sea lengua oficial, exentas de la realización del examen DELE conforme al Reglamento de nacionalidad por residencia, pasaporte en vigor o certificado de nacionalidad que acredite la exención. Asimismo, se podrá acreditar el conocimiento de la lengua española mediante la aportación de los certificados oficiales de las enseñanzas de español como lengua extranjera, los certificados de Aptitud y las Certificaciones Académicas de Ciclo elemental, expedidos por el Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte, Consejerías competentes de las CC.AA, o Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas, conforme a la legislación vigente.
> The famous tests! I assume this is where I need to start as they are valid for 4 years?
> 
> Also I need (due to the way I am applying):
> 
> Certificación literal de nacimiento del cónyuge español, expedido por Registro civil español.
> This is where it gets tricky. my wife's birth certificate issued by the Spanish registry? But she was born in England! I guess that they will accept a Spanish language UK birth certificate.... or at least I hope they will!
> 
> Certificación literal de matrimonio expedido por Registro civil español.
> Marriage cert in Spanish. This is no problem in principle, but it shows two British citizens getting married... I suppose they will require some evidence of the granting of Spanish citizenship to my wife to get round this issue.
> 
> Certificado de Convivencia o Empadronamiento conjunto con el cónyuge.
> Padrón of the both of us at the same address, no problem with that.
> 
> One of the major problems that I can foresee is that in many documents my wife will be identified by her NIE which she used before becoming Spanish. I hope that there will be a way of evidencing that she with her DNI is the same person. After all if the ministry of justice don't know or can't prove that, who can!
> 
> So, if I am correct, step one is to take the Cervantes exams right?
> 
> Wish me luck!


I’m not sure, but I think your wife has to go thru the procedure of getting her documents changed. She’ll need that Spanish birth certificate which was sent to me after I went to court to hand in papers and renounce my American citizenship. But I’m not sure because I went through a lawyer.


----------



## Ifn

Overandout said:


> So I've been umming and ahhing about this for a while now, having now fulfilled the conditions required to apply, but not really having had the need / incentive to go ahead.
> 
> But the UK's prime minister has now made a bigger idiot of himself and all British citizens than any British drunkard has ever managed on a stag night out in Benidorm, and I have decided that I really do now want to be legally Spanish.
> 
> I hope this thread serves two purposes:
> 
> 1) To get help / advice from people who have already done it, or are ahead of me in the process.
> 2) To help anyone who wants to do the same afterwards.
> 
> My intention is to update this thread as I go along until I get the passport (could be a long one this!). I will try to use English translations of documents and processes where possible, but might copy & paste or link to Spanish sources.
> 
> So, to get the ball rolling:
> 
> According to the ministry of justice (https://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Sat...-gestiones-personales/nacionalidad-residencia), I will be applying for Nationality by residency.
> 
> In my case I will not need to show 10 years continuous residency because I am married to a Spaniard...
> 
> Background info required: My wife is now a Spaniard, but she wasn't when I married her. She was born in the UK and is British. We married in Spain in 2007, both of us being British. A few years ago she applied for Spanish nationality through family rights and was granted it without any problem. So I have now been married to her for 13 years but about a year and a half with her as a Spanish citizen. I called the ministry of justice and they confirmed (verbally) that I would have to wait until she had her DNI one year before I could apply, but after that year I would be OK.
> 
> So, my application will be by residency of over 1 year married to a Spaniard.
> 
> The documents I will need therefore are:
> 
> 1. *Modelo de solicitud normalizado* En caso de presentación en sede electrónica se sustituirá por el formulario on-line
> Application form, available online. Just have to find a link to that.
> 
> 2. *Tarjeta de Identidad de extranjero.* Tarjeta de Familiar de ciudadano de la Unión Europea o Certificado del Registro Central de Extranjeros o del Registro de ciudadano de la Unión.
> Green Cert. No problem as I have it up to date with correct address.
> 
> 3. *Pasaporte* completo y en vigor del país de origen.
> Passport, OK, valid for another 6 years.
> 
> 4. *Certificación de nacimiento* del interesado, debidamente traducido y legalizado.
> Birth Cert. Will have to get this from the UK. I recall that we can now ask for them to be issued in Spanish right? Anyone know how long these are deemed to be valid for?
> 
> 5. *Certificado de antecedentes penales de su país de origen*, traducido y legalizado, de acuerdo con los Convenios internacionales existentes o certificado consular de conducta expedido sobre la base de consulta a las autoridades competentes del país de origen
> Criminal records from UK. No idea how to get this. I assume it is only available in English and I will have to pay a certified translator to put it into Spanish. Again no idea on how long it is valid for once issued.
> 
> 6. *Certificado de matrimonio* si el solicitante está casado.
> Marriage Cert. At least we have this in Spanish!
> 
> 7. *Justificante del pago de la tasa*
> Payment receipt!
> 
> 8. *Certificado de antecedentes penales del Registro Central de penados.* Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud
> Spanish criminal records cert. I assume from ministry of justice, again, no idea how long the validity will be after issue.
> 
> 9. *Certificado de empadronamiento.* Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud
> Padrón, no problem as I am correctly registered. No cert needed.
> 
> 10. *Diplomas del Instituto Cervantes *de la prueba de conocimientos constitucionales y socioculturales (CCSE) y la prueba de conocimiento del idioma español (DELE). Puede sustituirse por la autorización de consulta al Ministerio de Justicia consignada en el modelo de solicitud. En el caso de personas nacionales de un país en el que el castellano sea lengua oficial, exentas de la realización del examen DELE conforme al Reglamento de nacionalidad por residencia, pasaporte en vigor o certificado de nacionalidad que acredite la exención. Asimismo, se podrá acreditar el conocimiento de la lengua española mediante la aportación de los certificados oficiales de las enseñanzas de español como lengua extranjera, los certificados de Aptitud y las Certificaciones Académicas de Ciclo elemental, expedidos por el Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte, Consejerías competentes de las CC.AA, o Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas, conforme a la legislación vigente.
> The famous tests! I assume this is where I need to start as they are valid for 4 years?
> 
> Also I need (due to the way I am applying):
> 
> Certificación literal de nacimiento del cónyuge español, expedido por Registro civil español.
> This is where it gets tricky. my wife's birth certificate issued by the Spanish registry? But she was born in England! I guess that they will accept a Spanish language UK birth certificate.... or at least I hope they will!
> 
> Certificación literal de matrimonio expedido por Registro civil español.
> Marriage cert in Spanish. This is no problem in principle, but it shows two British citizens getting married... I suppose they will require some evidence of the granting of Spanish citizenship to my wife to get round this issue.
> 
> Certificado de Convivencia o Empadronamiento conjunto con el cónyuge.
> Padrón of the both of us at the same address, no problem with that.
> 
> One of the major problems that I can foresee is that in many documents my wife will be identified by her NIE which she used before becoming Spanish. I hope that there will be a way of evidencing that she with her DNI is the same person. After all if the ministry of justice don't know or can't prove that, who can!
> 
> So, if I am correct, step one is to take the Cervantes exams right?
> 
> Wish me luck!


Hi Over and Out. I’m in the final stages. I got my DNI last week or two weeks ago. Not sure. In my post Covid state I am glad I have a lawyer cause it’s muy complicado! Have fun and enjoy the process..damn, where are the funny emojis?


----------



## Overandout

Hi IFN!

My wife already has her DNI and in most places has swapped from the NIE to the DNI.

She has requested the birth certificate (it is required by me for my citizenship by residency an by my children for their citizenship by option), but the request has not been answered for several months. She has to chase them up, but it is not easy!

In any case I decided to wait with my process until we had completed the application for my kids' citizenship. I am not very enthusiastic about sitting the exams with the Covvid pandemic in full swing either. I have just started a new job too, so the citizenship has returned to a lower priority again for a while.


----------



## gus-lopez

Overandout said:


> . *Certificado de antecedentes penales de su país de origen*, traducido y legalizado, de acuerdo con los Convenios internacionales existentes o certificado consular de conducta expedido sobre la base de consulta a las autoridades competentes del país de origen
> Criminal records from UK. No idea how to get this. I assume it is only available in English and I will have to pay a certified translator to put it into Spanish. Again no idea on how long it is valid for once issued.


Spain has used the ECRIS system for at least the last 3 years. 
European Criminal Records Information System (ECRIS)

When you now apply for a spanish antecedentes penales , which my wife does for work & is usually done on the spot complete with Hague Apostille, you now have to wait while they contact your birth country as they are classed as the information holders, This means that you now get a spanish & a UK crb for the princely sum of 3,58€.& in spanish as well.
Last one my wife applied for was on a Friday & they rang Monday to return & collect it.


----------



## Ifn

Overandout said:


> Hi IFN!
> 
> My wife already has her DNI and in most places has swapped from the NIE to the DNI.
> 
> She has requested the birth certificate (it is required by me for my citizenship by residency an by my children for their citizenship by option), but the request has not been answered for several months. She has to chase them up, but it is not easy!
> 
> In any case I decided to wait with my process until we had completed the application for my kids' citizenship. I am not very enthusiastic about sitting the exams with the Covvid pandemic in full swing either. I have just started a new job too, so the citizenship has returned to a lower priority again for a while.


Will your children have new names,...2 last names? I now have 2 names.: my father’s first and then my mother’s.


----------



## Overandout

Ifn said:


> Will your children have new names,...2 last names? I now have 2 names.: my father’s first and then my mother’s.


Good point. Currently they have double barrel surnames in their British documents, so technically we would have to add a third surame....


----------



## Ifn

Overandout said:


> Good point. Currently they have double barrel surnames in their British documents, so technically we would have to add a third surame....


Oy!


----------



## Overandout

This thread is now becoming a bit messy with the change in priorities, so sorry about that!

But now we are trying to continue with the application of Spanish nationality of our children (by option, based on their mother now being Spanish).

The first hurdle has now been overcome as my wife's Spanish birth certificate arrived earlier this week (nearly three months after being requested, but still...)

Now we have hit another "slight" inconvenience, which is that the Spanish Registro requires a "Certificate of inscription in the Consulate of the country of the child's existing nationality" (_Certficado del consulado respectivo referido a estar inscrito con la nacionalidad que tiene el menor actualmente_). 
Unfortunately, the British Consulates no longer registers or facilitates inscription of British citizens in foreign countries, so we're not sure how that will work out. Strangely, for my wife's procedure, being an adult, this was not requested.

We are going to try to present the application without this certificate...

To be continued...


----------



## Joppa

Overandout said:


> Now we have hit another "slight" inconvenience, which is that the Spanish Registro requires a "Certificate of inscription in the Consulate of the country of the child's existing nationality" (_Certficado del consulado respectivo referido a estar inscrito con la nacionalidad que tiene el menor actualmente_).
> Unfortunately, the British Consulates no longer registers or facilitates inscription of British citizens in foreign countries, so we're not sure how that will work out. Strangely, for my wife's procedure, being an adult, this was not requested.
> 
> We are going to try to present the application without this certificate...


Yes it does. See Register a birth abroad - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk) .


----------



## Overandout

Joppa said:


> Yes it does. See Register a birth abroad - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk) .


Sorry but you are confusing a Birth Certificate with a Consular Registration. These are completely different things.

The statement on the Consular services website clearly states:

*Certificate of Consular Registration*
_As of May 2013, British Consulates in Spain no longer issue the Certificate of Consular Registration._

This is what we are asked to produce, but obviously cannot.


----------



## Overandout

We finally received the birth certificates for our kids this week, dated 18th December.

So we now have everything we need to submit their applications for Spanish citizenship (except for the Consular Registration Certificate which the lovely British Consul refuses to issue!).

Surprisingly, my wife was told that when we submit the applications we must both go to the Registro in person... not sure why, but we will go in the next few weeks to try our luck!


----------



## Overandout

Finally, we went to the Registro this morning to present the paperwork for our children's nationalisation.

My wife arrived first and went in to queue at the right desk, I arrived 10 minutes later and was refused entry.

I explained to the guard on the door that my wife was already inside and that the last time she had gone on her own they informed her that both parents need to be present to submit the application, but he was having none of it! 
A quick call to my wife and she appeared at the door with the paperwork which even stated that both parents need to be present! But even that wasn't enough to make this "wannabe Guardia" change his mind, I was not to be allowed in.

So my wife retruned to the queue while I waited outside expecting at any minute to be called, but in typical Spanish fashion, when my wife presented the documents and was asked where the father was, she replied "he's outside but the security guard wouldn't let both of us in" this was accepted as a valid answer, and the applications for both children were checked and registered as submitted, copies of my green certificate and passport were "accepted" without them even seeing the originals which I had in my pocket!

Now I guess one of three things will happen:

1) we get the resolution granting them nationality in several months' time, or
2) the applications will be rejected because we haven't presented the consular inscription /which the British Consul doesn't issue anymore), or 
3) the applications will be rejected because I wasn't there when they were presented!!

Sure is fun!


----------



## Overandout

OK, so even I wasn't prepared for this....

As well as me not being allowed into the building, my wife was not allowed to go up to the 4th floor, which was in theory we were both supposed to go... instead she was told to deposit the applications at the booths on the ground floor.

This afternoon, she gets a call, from someone on the mythical 4th floor who has just received the applications.... why did she leave them with the colleagues on the ground floor when we were both supposed to present them in person on the 4th floor?! I wish I could say that it is unbelievable, but of course, it isn't .

Even better is that she has to go and collect the wrongly submitted applications next Tuesday but we can't go back to present them again on the same day... we have to wait until we are given an appointment, even though the paperwork says "trámite sin cita previa" all over it....

Viva el vino, as they say here...


----------



## kaipa

I know there is this huge controversy about Pablo Inglias saying Spain is not a fully developed democracy but he probably has put his finger on the fact that certain institutions still fail to function in a decent, modern, respectful way. It really isn't excusable to treat people in this way and we shouldn't have to say...well, that's Spain!!. They should have more respect and treat people with courtesy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Overandout said:


> OK, so even I wasn't prepared for this....
> 
> As well as me not being allowed into the building, my wife was not allowed to go up to the 4th floor, which was in theory we were both supposed to go... instead she was told to deposit the applications at the booths on the ground floor.
> 
> This afternoon, she gets a call, from someone on the mythical 4th floor who has just received the applications.... why did she leave them with the colleagues on the ground floor when we were both supposed to present them in person on the 4th floor?! I wish I could say that it is unbelievable, but of course, it isn't .
> 
> Even better is that she has to go and collect the wrongly submitted applications next Tuesday but we can't go back to present them again on the same day... we have to wait until we are given an appointment, even though the paperwork says "trámite sin cita previa" all over it....
> 
> Viva el vino, as they say here...


That really is appalling. The only good point might be that writing it on here may make you feel better, getting it off your chest!


----------



## kaipa

What is so bad is that people allow themselves to pushed around and talked to like this because that is how it has always been since Franco. In the UK the type of treatment described above would simply not be tolerated and there are clear protocols of behaviour. These people are there to help, facilitate and support the people not to humiliate and bully. Pablo Inglesias is right- Spain has a long way to go until it really can call itself a modern democracy and its frightening that so many think ( that someone who is fighting for basic rights) should be forced to resign from government. I sometimes despair. Catalonia politicians jailed for 14 years for wanting a vote on independence!. A rapper( fairly stupid person admittedly but young) jailed for disrespecting the monarchy!. A king who feels he shouldn't declare his income.!! A political party who 13 years took illegal kickbacks to fund itself and members! Mayors awarding themselves post graduate degrees because they thought themselves sufficiently intelligent enough to deserve one!!. Sin verguenza


----------



## Overandout

It is pretty annoying, especially given that we left it late and depending on when we get the appointment, some of the documents might have expired and need to be renewed....
But I don't think it is on a par with the examples quoted by Kaipa (which are good examples of the frank criticism by Podemos by the way), it is only a voluntary procedure, our lives don't depend on it.

Nowhere is perfect, there is corruption and inefficiency everwhere, and believe me my wife was very "expresive" on the phone, but as she pointed out, it wasn't the person who called who had screwed up. And sadly, inefficiency creates employment!

The "delusions of power" syndrome in security guards is one of the things that I notice often in Spain, it does seem pretty common that they enjoy the apparent control the uniform and weapon affords them.


----------



## alpinist

Overandout said:


> OK, so even I wasn't prepared for this....
> 
> As well as me not being allowed into the building, my wife was not allowed to go up to the 4th floor, which was in theory we were both supposed to go... instead she was told to deposit the applications at the booths on the ground floor.
> 
> This afternoon, she gets a call, from someone on the mythical 4th floor who has just received the applications.... why did she leave them with the colleagues on the ground floor when we were both supposed to present them in person on the 4th floor?! I wish I could say that it is unbelievable, but of course, it isn't .
> 
> Even better is that she has to go and collect the wrongly submitted applications next Tuesday but we can't go back to present them again on the same day... we have to wait until we are given an appointment, even though the paperwork says "trámite sin cita previa" all over it....
> 
> Viva el vino, as they say here...



My friends in France used to tell stories like this about trying to set up businesses. A typical one involved going to the first floor of a building one day of the week to deposit paperwork then going back another day to collect it and wait a few days to be told what to do with it next, which was invariably to go back to the same building and take it to an office on another floor who would do something else with it for a few weeks before calling them back again to carry on the circus!

I know it's frustrating, but I kinda enjoy it and the people involved usually end up being a lot more flexible with the rules, as your line about accepting the 'husband outside' excuse shows. 

Good luck with the rest of it, I've found this thread and updates interesting to read as you've progressed.


----------



## Ifn

Overandout said:


> One of the major problems that I can foresee is that in many documents my wife will be identified by her NIE which she used before becoming Spanish. I hope that there will be a way of evidencing that she with her DNI is the same person. After all if the ministry of justice don't know or can't prove that, who can!
> 
> So, if I am correct, step one is to take the Cervantes exams right?
> 
> Wish me luck!


HI Over, after I got my DNI and passport I also got a letter that I said I was the same person who formerly had 2 names as the new Spanish person with 4 names. It has an official stamp on it and I used it to get a new empadronamiento. I’ll try to send you a copy thru private message here.
I also took that letter as well as everything else to my bank and now the account show my new name.


----------



## Ifn

Alcalaina said:


> Good luck! My husband is doing it too, but so far he's just done the DELE and learned all the answers for the CCSE.
> 
> If whoever posted the details for getting birth certs etc in Spanish could repost it here that would be great.


The simple answer to that is there is a website to apply for copies of birth certificates. Solicitud





Portal de Gestión e Información Rápida Online del Acta de Nacimiento 2020







www.certificacionnacimiento.com


----------



## alpinist

Ifn said:


> The simple answer to that is there is a website to apply for copies of birth certificates. Solicitud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portal de Gestión e Información Rápida Online del Acta de Nacimiento 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.certificacionnacimiento.com


I think the poster meant a birth certificate from the UK in other EU languages, which sadly has been withdrawn post-Brexit. Here's the gov.uk pdf on that (including info on apostilles): https://www.gro.gov.uk/gro/content/certificates/images/CG6_V2.pdf


----------



## Ifn

_Si_ said:


> I think the poster meant a birth certificate from the UK in other EU languages, which sadly has been withdrawn post-Brexit. Here's the gov.uk pdf on that (including info on apostilles): https://www.gro.gov.uk/gro/content/certificates/images/CG6_V2.pdf


Oops, of course that’s what was meant


----------



## Overandout

Ifn said:


> HI Over, after I got my DNI and passport I also got a letter that I said I was the same person who formerly had 2 names as the new Spanish person with 4 names. It has an official stamp on it and I used it to get a new empadronamiento. I’ll try to send you a copy thru private message here.
> I also took that letter as well as everything else to my bank and now the account show my new name.


I'll check with her, but I don't think she got a letter like that automatically...


----------



## Overandout

I forgot to update this!

So we got all our paperwork back from the Registro that we submitted for our kids' citizenship, but when we applied for an appointment (that technically we don't need!) we were given one in May... by which time the brth certificates, padron certs etc will have expired.... 
We have accepted the appointment, but we don't really know if we will be able to get the documents on time or not, the last birth certs took months to arrive. We will apply for the replacements this week and cross our fingers!


----------



## Overandout

We are happy bunnies today!

After being told that we needed an appointment for the application of Spanish nationality by option of our kids, we duly applied and had the appointment today. As the documents we had prepared previously had all expired, we requested new birth certs, padron etc and supposedly had it all ready. 
But yesterday my wife realised that the birth certificate she had ready was the previous one, and not the new replacement, we couldn’t find the new one anywhere. 
But regardless we went to the appointment anyway to see if they would let us start the process and take the new certificate later. We really wanted to know what they were going to say about the lack of the certificate of inscription from the consulate which I mentioned before as being something the UK consulate does not provide.

So we turned up with the out of date birth certificate and the consular inscription missing and tried our luck.

The date on my wife’s birth certificate was not even mentioned. We were asked why there was no consular certificate and I explained (emphasising my English accent a bit) that we had asked the consulate but they told us that since 2017 this is not a service they provide and that if the Spanish Registro asked we should print off the web-page which states this as proof. We had of course printed the page and handed it over.

After about 30 minutes wait they called us over and asked us to sign the paperwork showing our details and our children’s future full names as will appear on their Spanish documentation. We were given the date of 30th August for the swearing of the oaths.

The icing on the cake was the discussion about their surnames. The official asked us what the second surname would be and we explained that their double barrelled surname in the UK documents was like that because the registrar when they were born insisted that they could only have one surname, so we made it a compound surname which now we wanted to separate into the first and second surnames in Spain. This seemed completely logical to the official so my kids who in the UK are A X-Y and B X-Y in Spain will be A X Y and B X Y. No need to invent a “third” surname!

Things could still go wrong of course as the application is not closed, but the first and most difficult step, getting the application accepted to be processed, is done!

I will soon be the only “Brit” in my family!


----------

